# Air Venture 2017



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2017)

Air Venture 2017 is coming up, I don't think you want to miss it this year. These are some of the things that are lining up this year. July 24-July 30, 2017 so save your penny's. I will add more stuff as I find out more info.

Achtung! Spitfire!

Cry Havoc! An A-20 Is Coming to AirVenture Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh

B-29 FIfi is also scheduled to appear.
B-29 Doc to Attend AirVenture

Cubs to Gather at AirVenture for 80th Anniversary

Aircraft Highlights at AirVenture Oshkosh 2017

F-35, A-10 Heritage Flights Returning to AirVenture in 2017

EAA to Celebrate Apollo Program’s 50th Anniversary | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh

More Astronauts Confirmed to Attend Apollo Reunion at AirVenture

This has me really excited, I hope they all show up  Below is a short clip from the article below an yes it says 16 B-25's. One of my favorite aircraft.

Commemoration of Doolittle Raid 75th Anniversary at AirVenture 2017


Arrival of at least 16 B-25 bombers at AirVenture by Tuesday, July 25, with the aircraft parked in AirVenture’s Warbirds area. Notable aircraft already confirmed include _Panchito_ (Delaware Aviation Museum); _Briefing Time_ (Mid-Atlantic Air Museum); _Yankee Warrior_ (Yankee Air Museum); _Miss Hap_ (American Airpower Museum); _Barbie III_ (Cavanaugh Flight Museum); _Devil Dog_ (Commemorative Air Force); and _Miss Mitchell_ (Commemorative Air Force – Minnesota Wing).

Several programs at the popular Warbirds of America Warbirds in Review speaker series.

Sixteen B-25s flying in the warbirds air show on Tuesday, July 25, and re-enacting the 1942 Doolittle Raid to start the night air show on Wednesday, July 26.
AirVenture on Initial 2017 Blue Angels Schedule


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2017)

I will be attending. Flying Buffalo to Chicago on 22 July, rental car, staying the week and flying home the following Saturday. Jeff and jason ride together again.

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I will be attending. Flying Buffalo to Chicago on 22 July, rental car, staying the week and flying home the following Saturday. Jeff and jason ride together again.
> 
> Jeff



Sweet Jeff, may if time allots we can meet up. I know Eric is coming in from California last I talked to him. We have been meeting up for the last 3 or 4 years there.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2017)

Sounds like a great show - and 16 B-25s in formation, excellent !
Make sure you keep Jeff's friend Jason away from the Speckled Hen !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 25, 2017)

16 B-25s! The title scene of "Catch 22" commemorated! It was awesome then, and it'll be awesome again. But hopefully a little less hairy. Gonna miss it, oh crap! Never heard that many radials all aviating together. 7+ Richter?
Cheers
Wes


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> 16 B-25s! The title scene of "Catch 22" commemorated! It was awesome then, and it'll be awesome again. But hopefully a little less hairy. Gonna miss it, oh crap! Never heard that many radials all aviating together. 7+ Richter?
> Cheers
> Wes



Just hoping they all show up Wes, Air-Venture, last year the A-20 Havoc was suppose to come but did not so hoping it will show this year


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2017)

Just keeps getting better and better 

Thunderbolts Inbound to AirVenture Oshkosh


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2017)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2017)

I need to fly up this year...


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I need to fly up this year...




Come on up Chris, you would have a blast.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)

Sounds good..!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2017)

Few more things coming in this year.

Big Bombers Coming to AirVenture Oshkosh
Cubs 2 Oshkosh Brings Piper Cub Fans Together Once Again
Rare F-86A Coming to AirVenture | EAA AirVenture
B-29, C-47 D-Day Aircraft Highlight Commemorative Air Force Group at AirVenture
Boeing Rarity Coming to AirVenture Oshkosh
C-123 Thunder Pig Returning to Oshkosh


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2017)

Roughly 4 weeks to go, can't wait now a B-1, B-2 and B-52 formation flight followed by 2 B-29's, 2 B-17's and a flock of a dozen or more B-25's followed by the A-20 Havoc. EAA said the year of the bomber and looks like its going to be. Read more here 

Preliminary Bomber Schedule Announced for AirVenture 2017


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2017)

Sounds amazing. Take lotsa pics again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2017)

That's an impressive line-up !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2017)

Sounds epic! Looking forward to loads of pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks guys and yeah getting itchy trigger, This will be the first time my son goes all week as well. He is taking my old camera and I will have my new one so hoping to cover as much as possible. I have a new 300mm lens so hoping that helps as well.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2017)

Two more days till Air venture and just found out about this. Also found out that the B-52 has landed there already. Possibly 3 P-63 air corbra's and a P-39 in the air all at the same time see link below.

Oshkosh Cobra Flight – Four of Bell’s Finest Fighters Together in the Air!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2017)

Arrived at the field yesterday around noon and saw quite a few arrivals including B-29 Doc who arrived at 4:30 pm. A full day of arrivals is just about to get started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2017)

Eric arrived yesterday as well and will be on the field today. I should be there bright and early opening day around 6:30 am tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2017)

Have fun guys. Expecting lots of pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2017)

Hilite for today.....

24 T-6 / SNJ / Harvard's arrived en mass and looked great in the sunshine. But the biggest for me was when two 63s a 39, a Corsair and three Mustangs showed up together. Sorry I can't get pics to you yet but trust me when I say Oshkosh never disappoints.


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2017)

I can hardly wait. Especially for T-6 and Harvard photos. 24 would at one time would have had me in "Hog Heaven".


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2017)

This should be good viewing...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2017)

Just got home, very tired but will post this one. Might have to wait till have its over to get things up on the board. Spent the day with Eric, still have to hook up with Jeff.


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice shot!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks, one more the heat from the run way kind of distorts the picture but shot this across the field of a B-17 landing above two YF-35 lightning's.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2017)

Great shots Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

great shots man...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2017)

Heading out the door in a few minutes for another day of watching the greatest air extravaganza. Beautiful sunny sky and a high of 76 called for today. I have sent Paul a message and hope to meet up with him today for a bit.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Well there was quite a bit of spacing between the b-25 and the B-29's but caught them pulling away in a straight line making them look like they where in formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2017)

Excellent shot Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, took the day off due to rain in forecast and well I will be going back out for 3 more days. So for now sifting through about 5,000 photo graphs taken by myself and my son.

Some of the high lights so far as far as WWII warbirds go.

1. 2 B-29's
2. 13 flying B-25's
3. 1 B-25 in restoration
4. 3 P-63 King Cobra's
5. 4 TBM Advengers
6. 1 A-20 Havoc
7. 1 A-26 Invader
8. 2 Corsairs
9. 1 Wildcat
10. Multiple Mustangs
11. 1 Spitfire
12. 1 P-40 Warhawk
13. 2 B-17's

Multiple other warbirds but just a few above that I remember and have shown up so far.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Few More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2017)

Good meeting up with you and your son yesterday for a bit. Good looking pics. I will be a couple of weeks before I get around to posting mine in my Foto Fest thread.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Good meeting up with you and your son yesterday for a bit. Good looking pics. I will be a couple of weeks before I get around to posting mine in my Foto Fest thread.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff




Thanks Jeff, great seeing you guys as well. I hope you are dry, its pouring rain here right now


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2017)

One more for now.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2017)

Great pics Paul, particularly the last one.


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2017)

Going to start playing the lottery !

Great stuff Paul


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Jeff, great seeing you guys as well. I hope you are dry, its pouring rain here right now


Yep.still at the dorm but heading out in a few minutes to catch a noon showing of Dunkirk. Then off to the airfield to visit the museum and hope for better weather for the night show although the weather radar is not my friend in that respect
Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Terry and Karl, Stay dry Jeff, should be back on the field tomorrow. Hopefully there are still stuff in the museum. They some times bring out a bunch of the war birds from Eagle hanger and place them around the grounds on Air venture.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2017)

Love that last one!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2017)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2017)

great shots. Really liked the SNJ.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2017)

Wow....what a great selection..!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks guys, currently at the field now


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey Terry, why didn't you use your connections and hitch a ride with this to the airshow over here?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Few more this week


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Couple more for today.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2017)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2017)

Darn !
"Crab Air" told me they were full !
Great shots Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2017)

thanks Terry


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2017)

Rotten Blue Angels are on the flying roster today which means the crowd line is pushed back into the aircraft parking areas. Totally messes up many photo opportunities. The Blues and Thunderbirds are a bigger pain then they are worth IMHO.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2017)

What the hell is that bi-plane with the stove pipe all about?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2017)

Sponsored by Jack links Beef Jerky. It is a Waco with a jet engine strapped beneath it and the display is pretty cool to watch. I have some photos to share eventually but it will be a bit before I do so.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Still trying to wake up but here are a couple for now to get you going.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2017)

Good ones Paul and thanks for the answer Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2017)

Good shots Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, still going through shots but here are a set of P-63 King Cobra's and a set up F-86 Sabers.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2017)

Great shots Paul, and I notice the ex-Duxford Sabre is there. Every time saw it at DX, it didn't fly, and I only ever had the chance to see it airborne once, when it overflew my house heading back to DX from a show.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks guys,

I believe your right Terry, it was suppose to show up last year but didn't make it. It's the grey one behind the silver one in this picture. Trying to figure out how to go through all these. Most I have ever taken at Air venture and well my son borrowed one of my camera's and I have not even begun to go through those plus we are talking about going back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2017)

Good stuff Paul. I think I'm right in saying that the former Duxford-based Sabre is the oldest airworthy example, being an early model.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Paul. I think I'm right in saying that the former Duxford-based Sabre is the oldest airworthy example, being an early model.



Thanks Terry and you are correct, it was Duxford based and the oldest


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Some thing you don't get to see every day. Covers removed on a P-40 Warhawk.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2017)

Great detail shots Paul !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2017)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)

Excellent Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks guys, Some more unusual shots.
First two are the weapons doors open on the A-20 Havoc,
Third one is the inside nose of the B-25 Sand Bar under restoration
4th one is a shot of the B-29 Doc with a pair of Blue Angles F-18's off each wing
5th shot is the cannon showing on a P-63 Air Cobra
Last shot is the open hatch of the B-25H model Barbie III


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2017)

Great stuff Paul.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

Beauty.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2017)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2017)

thanks guys, here are a few more


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2017)

and a few more for today


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2017)

Great pics Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks Terry and Wojtek, I will see if I can get more up tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2017)

Good shots Paul!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2017)

Lovin' them!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2017)

To give you and idea on how big Air Venture is and why during it its considered the largest airshow in the world with the busiest control tower. This is some of the stat's from this years air show released to the public

"Quote" More than 10,000 aircraft arrived at Wittman Regional Airport in Oshkosh and other airports in east-central Wisconsin. At Wittman alone, (Wittman airport is the Air Venture Airport) there were 17,223 aircraft operations in the 10-day period from July 21-30, which is an average of approximately 123 takeoffs/landings per hour.

"Quote" *Attendance:* Approximately 590,000, an increase of five percent over 2016.

*Camping:* More than 11,600 sites in aircraft and drive-in camping accounted for an estimated 40,000 visitors throughout the week.

*Commercial exhibitors:* 881.

*Forums and Workshops:* A total of 1,050 sessions attended by more than 75,000 people

*Total showplanes:* 2,991 (up 5 percent over 2016): 1,107 homebuilt aircraft (second straight year over 1,100), 1,162 vintage airplanes (up 12 percent), 351 warbirds, 168 ultralights and light-sport aircraft, 79 seaplanes, 54 rotorcraft, 60 aerobatic aircraft, and 10 hot air balloons

All the rest are privately owned planes that show up in just about every make and model you can think of.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)

And now that's I like the most.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> And now that's I like the most.



Thanks Wojtek, a few more stat's for this year added above since you posted


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2017)

Rather a large show then ! (That's English for " **** me, it's bl**dy huge !!").

Great shots Paul. That rocket thingy in the first pic looks like something out of 'Flash Gordon' !


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Rather a large show then ! (That's English for " **** me, it's bl**dy huge !!").
> 
> Great shots Paul. That rocket thingy in the first pic looks like something out of 'Flash Gordon' !



Thanks Terry, here is a popular mechanic's link about the rocket and even after 7 days you still cant see it all not to mention exhausted from walking 

Get an Up Close and Personal Look at Jeff Bezos' Relaunched Rocket


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info Paul, interesting stuff.
I think I'll stick with wings and props though - I don't fancy the idea of a firework behind my Rs, launching me into the void !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2017)

Lovely shots Paul!

Certainly a small show though

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Aug 3, 2017)

I spent a total of 10 days at AirVenture as a Volunteer and camped on the grounds. I captured hours upon hours of video and over 1000 pictures. Here are a few of my favorite vids for now.


_View: https://youtu.be/b9dxaXorkdE_



_View: https://youtu.be/-L4JPmnnuaU_



_View: https://youtu.be/beQYPwGZdqE_



_View: https://youtu.be/EtBynzceV1M_


Also I need to apologize in advance to Wurger for any posting violations.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2017)

Great stuff Military attractions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2017)

MilitaryAttractions said:


> .......Also I need to apologize in advance to Wurger for any posting violations.



Does that include rating my post as "Dumb"?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Aug 3, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Does that include rating my post as "Dumb"?


Oops sorry about that, must have hit the button by accident on mobile. 

No, I tend to get confused and post thing in the wrong section or forget to resize images and it irritates Wurger.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Aug 3, 2017)

I posted this pic on facebook and reddit titled "first and last planes to bomb Japan" (Doolittle Raid and then Atomic Bombings). Apparently I was incorrect though as I had people telling me there were still a few bombing made with other carrier based planes following Nagasaki...


whatever the case here are some video walkthroughs of the inside of that B-25 "Berlin Express"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2017)

MilitaryAttractions said:


> Oops sorry about that, must have hit the button by accident on mobile.
> 
> No, I tend to get confused and post thing in the wrong section or forget to resize images and it irritates Wurger.



No problem. I figured it was something like that. Good vids and thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

great stuff..


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2017)

Good ones!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2017)

Few more guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice stuff Paul.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Aug 4, 2017)

The Doolittle Raid Reenactment was breathtaking. 10 B-25's were staged on the concrete to mimic the 16 that flew off the deck of the USS Hornet CV-8. They then taxi'd onto the runway and took off for some choreographed flying and mock bombing with pyrotechnics.






Part 1 


Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2017)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks guys!! Love the top shot Military Attractions. Swamp fox blowing a little bit of flame

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Aug 5, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys!! Love the top shot Military Attractions. Swamp fox blowing a little bit of flame
> 
> View attachment 379643


Yea it's pretty cool huh? not mine... but I saw it and another floating around on facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2017)

Fantastic.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry been kind of busy with work and family but here is another shot. Thought this turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2017)

Beauty !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2017)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks guys, here is a very rare site. A P-51 taxing with a P-63 king cobra.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2017)

P-39 Aircobra

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice ones Paul.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2017)

Done good there Paul...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2017)

Good stuff Paul.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2017)

You got some nice ones, Paul! Seeing this thread makes me look forward to it in 2018. Exhausting, yet exhilarating to be out there all day long shooting, editing long into the night for the news, then getting up early to do it all over again. It pushes the limits of anyone's endurance, but there is nothing like it. Here are some of my favorites.

F-22 ripping it up.








C-47 "That's All Brother" in golden hour just after a storm cleared.





B-29 "Doc" in Golden hour.





Only at Oshkosh, three levels of aluminum converging on show center.





Skip Stewart cutting the ribbon





Blue Angels doing their thing.





A little morning jetwash, courtesy of the F-35





Vintage edit





Mass arrival of T-34 Mentors





I came home with over 20,000 photos from the week and it took forever to go through them all, but it was so much fun. I highly encourage any aviation nut to make the pilgrimage at least once.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2017)

Great shots.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2017)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2017)

Beaut work Eric.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 2, 2017)

Great shots there Eric, it will be interesting to see what they do next year to try and top that one that's for sure.


----------

